# Glow in the dark pine cone and prickly pear cactus pen



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is 2 pens that I made yesterday. 

First is made from my neon green glow in the dark pine cone pen blank put on a chrome virage pen kit. Reverse painted white, CA finish

Second is made from a neon green Glow in the dark prickly pear cactus blanks that I cast. I put it on a blk TI Jr gent 2 rollerball. Also reverse painted white, CA finish. 

These glow very well in the dark even after turned. But I can't photograph it well (or at all for that matter) because my camera kind of sucks. But I will try some more. 

Let me know whatcha think :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i always love your blanks and pens but not a fan of the first one not having the cone go all the way up on the cast :no:
i love the second one though:yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Really liking that cactus ... :thumbsup:

If you'd like help getting pix in the dark, shoot me a PM. Many cameras have a lot more functionality than folks give them credit for, and it might be possible to do a semi-decent job. (Or you could send me the pens and I'll take pix for you :laughing


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> i always love your blanks and pens but not a fan of the first one not having the cone go all the way up on the cast :no:
> i love the second one though:yes::yes:


Thanks. 
Some people like the cone all the way up and some don't. Personally I think it looks better on a rollerball because you see that the whole blank was used. I wanted to see the transition on this one too, and the main reason I did it was to see how much the full resin glowed in the dark after being turned. But I would have to agree with you that if the cone went up all the way the pen would look better.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Prickly pear got my attention. I need a build thread on this. The casting side of things I mean.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

The prickly pear casting looks fantastic, hopefully one day I will try my hand at castings.


----------

